# Yeah uhh cause



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Went to one of the local Halloween stores that usually pops up and the sign on the door on the way in said something along the lines of: No photography or video inside of store. I thought immediately "yeah because most of the really interesting props you sell were stolen from hard working Yard Haunters".


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Us-  Them-:zombie:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's weird. I wonder why?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's so stupid that they wont let you take pictures. It's free advertising for them. what are they worried about? Do they think we may catch a picture of a zombie and a vampire doing something inappropriate?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Or it could be the fact we have enough ingenuity to replicate most of the stuff they sell, from scrap and surplus, for pennies on the dollar compared to what they charge.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's gotten so that I just go to those stores for the day after sales and then just for parts.
Its almost sad for what they charge for some of the lager things


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sblanck said:


> I thought immediately "yeah because most of the really interesting props you sell were stolen from hard working Yard Haunters".


It's true, too. I just got back from Target, Halloween City and the like and saw plenty of stuff that has been lifted from these forums. Lots of Haunted Hedge variations for sale (which I invented about 5 years ago) and a blatant theft of Heresjohnny's story-telling Reaper. It's made to sit in a chair and does a 2 minute "reading" of the book it's holding. I keep expecting Fetch's Little Sister prop to show up in the stores, although there is a variation on it that has a rotating head with a skull face. Oh, well...


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah how long ago did Steve make those fog mouths for his Terror Syndicate haunt and I think I saw them show up in the stores last year.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I always take pictures and I don't care about policy. When people ask what I am doing I truthfully tell them "I am making my shopping list. I take pictures with prices so I can warn my husband that I WILL be buying this soon so make sure I have enough money in the budget." This usually gets a laugh and people leave me alone about it.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Unfortunately as another person on this forum has told you, people from North Texas really get their underwear in a twist. There usually isnt anything in the store that I am like wow I want to build that. But I do see some of the small things that many of us have seen on monsterlist and other sites we share with each other. Truthfully they will never have props as good as we can build.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I went through all the stores this year ( with the exception of Party City and Spirit Halloween) here in town. Target, Walmart, Home Despot had NO animated props. The other two I try to avoid because of the prices. I wonder why no moving props. No sonic skulls anywhere either. Just saying....


----------

